# Fit'N Show hacks



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any fit and show hacks, this will be my first year showing as a senior :dancedgi: and I have a couple tricks, denture cleaner on hooves, using shaving cream and razor for udders :shrug:, wrapping clean hooves in baby socks. Is there any others, I show dairy goats and i've been showing since I was 9 but this year is going to be hard, i'm going again my friend who is unbeatable. Anything will help ray:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Following this thread!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Make sure to clean under tails and in ears, brush your animal down before going into the ring, I always use a little show sheen the morning off, spray it on my brush or a rag and then rub or brush it on the goat, don't spray it right on the goat, then it's too much... Hoof polish for horses works nice too  and a good scrubbing with a tooth brush or something of the such and like you said, baby socks  and just making sure everything it beat and tidy on your animals clip job


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

-A little bit of bug spray doesn't hurt as long as the smell isn't overpowering. This keeps any flies from landing on your goat which might cause your animal to act up.
-Try to practice alot with doing movements. Since youre a senior the judge will make sure to have you change places in line and do the thing where two goats walk together, peel off and then walk back so that they can be compared. During this movement you have to be EQUAL with the goat. If their goat stops, yours stops and keeping exact pace is good. 
-Make sure the chest is clean and the area between the udder and leg. Alot of dirt seems to pile up there.
-Trim the hair inside the ears as well, I use a 50 blade for it and it worked good. 
- Instead of baby socks I use VetWrap on the hooves & horse hoof polish after I clean the heck out of them.
-Make sure you know EVERYTHING on the scorecard and body parts.

Good Luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We've never been able to keep vet wrap on our goats. So I LOVE the baby sock idea! My girls don't show until August and September. One of our rules is NO fitting on show day. We go to the show with the goat completely done except for touch-ups on eyes, noses, ears, butts, and of course, hooves. That relieves so much stress. My girls have been setting the score card to music in order to memorize it. IT is also tremendously helpful if you've worked ALOT with your goat. Switch directions, touch her udder, set her up over and over again. We're working our Nigerian kids on a daily basis because the Nigies have such a reputation for being "difficult" in the ring.


----------

